# This Week in Gaming - February 21



## NutymcNuty (Feb 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> tfw new news from a good reporter
> 
> I didn't even read anything just wanted to comment before Sonic Angel Knight


me too!
but i love Chary's news just because i can.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> *bean*


You called?
Also holy shit Chary so that's what you were busy with


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 22, 2017)

It's amazing to see what the CEMU team has done.
Bayoneta 2... on an emulator...
This is true progress.
4K 120FPS with no slowdown, perfect textures and 0.1 sec loading times when?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 22, 2017)

Glad to see Nier Automata will be out on PC shortly after the console version. I also hope they have a good anti-piracy like Denuvo because it definitely deserves to be bought.
The delay doesn't bother me much since i'll be nolifing Breath of the Wild anywho around that time. By the 10th I should be able to squeeze in playing a sequel for one of my favorite games ever.

Also the minecraft mod is a bit late.
Pixelmon has existed for years. No story though, just actual good content. It's pretty huge too. Too bad all the servers running it are pay2win as fuck like most minecraft servers.
That little video of Cobalt/Amethyst looks like pre-alpha stuff you'd see for Pixelmon. It's way farther ahead.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Glad to see Nier Automata will be out on PC shortly after the console version. I also hope they have a good anti-piracy like Denuvo because it definitely deserves to be bought.


And I can't wait for it too be cracked in less then 2 weeks

Okay I probably wouldn't even pirate it, doesn't look like a game I would like. Just still kinda amazed at how fast RE7 got cracked. Denuvo has to step up their game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 22, 2017)

@Chary i did mention ys origins on ps4 by dot emu today did I? Or was it a dream? Maybe that could have been added?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> And I can't wait for it too be cracked in less then 2 weeks
> 
> Okay I probably wouldn't even pirate it, doesn't look like a game I would like. Just still kinda amazed at how fast RE7 got cracked. Denuvo has to step up their game.



Go play some pirated Dishonored 2 and get back to me m8.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 22, 2017)

Digital homicide filed this clearly invalid lawsuit in order to gain free publicity



Spoiler



like they're getting right now


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 22, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Digital homicide filed this clearly invalid lawsuit in order to gain free publicity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Publicity for what? Steam removed all their shit games, and if there's another way to buy them no one knows about it to do it.
They're just retarded. It might've been for publicity at the time, but they sure fucked up if that's what they were going for.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Publicity for what? *Steam removed all their* shit* games*, and if there's another way to buy them no one knows about it to do it.


http://store.steampowered.com/app/347280/
Linked from the homepage of their website, easy to find _and_ on Steam.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm buying the DLC for Zelda.


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 22, 2017)

i wish there would be dr3 for switch and more animu games #animu4life


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 22, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/347280/
> Linked from the homepage of their website, easy to find _and_ on Steam.



You're either on heavy drugs or need to post some context here.
I found on Digital Homicides weird virus giveaway phishing site, a link to that game, yes. However the studio attributed to making that game is called Sheado. Sheado's website lists 3 names, 2 developers and an artist, all of whom have never worked with Digital Homicide, nor on any of their games.
Also the game has like 8 reviews meaning its sales are probably _through the roof._
Also Digital Homicide's wiki page has absolutely no mention of Sheado, nor that game. Aside from it being on their website i'm not seeing the strong affiliation.

So my point still stands. Even if you were trying to make a point you basically failed on all accounts because if Digital Homicide would have had to -rebrand- to try and sell any games, then obviously their "publicity stunt" would have been as big a failure as I pointed out it was.
Leading anyone to believe they are indeed just retarded, not trying to get free publicity and fame through infamy.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome summary! Thanks!


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 22, 2017)

Wait...world of goo, little inferno and human resource machine are taking up a third of the launch titles of the switch? 

Don't get me wrong: they're good games (world of goo even a great one). But they can run at a potato. And seeing how they are old and already released on every platform imaginable (world of goo even on the freakin' wii!), I kind of wonder who exactly would be waiting for this...

(the painful part about is, is that aside from Zelda, this'll be the only thing I'd consider worth playing for some time  ).


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 22, 2017)

Ohh Into the breach looks cool. However, after playing FTL I know that studio is evil. They created a game where the universe literally tries to kill you. Bit I am a sucker for tactical grid games... fop.


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 22, 2017)

A 3 day delay on Nier seems dodgy, not sure what they could do in 3 days to prevent piracy unless it's the newer denuvo?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 22, 2017)

Into the breach looks fun!
nice lil article @Chary


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> *Bill Trinen Defends DLC in "The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild"*
> One of last week's biggest controversies was the fact that Nintendo's upcoming Legend of Zelda game was to have paid downloadable content. Now that things have cooled down on the subject, Nintendo of America's Bill Trinen has spoken out on the matter. He stressed the fact that Breath of the Wild's development was completely finished and quite close to the deadline by the time everything had wrapped up. Afterwards, Nintendo had discussed that it would be a waste of such a great game to just let that be the end of things, so the development team decided to keep working on adding new content to the game, so that players could keep coming back and be able to look forward to more BOTW in the future.


Then why din't you developer guys delay the game, like, a few more weeks, and add this dlc stuff into the game rather than making it paid DLC? Or make it free if ya wanted to continue the story so much? Just admit you want more money, you fuckers.


Chary said:


> During the end of the interview, he states that perhaps if the announcement was able to be put out earlier, there wouldn't have been as much backlash.


Nah, people would've been even MORE pissed if you announced this DLC bullshit earlier.



Chary said:


> *Fans Mod Minecraft to Include An 80 Hour Long Pokemon RPG*
> Phoenix Projects, a modding team, has just released a huge mod for Minecraft. Titled Cobalt and Amethyst, this Minecraft mod adds in in the ability to fight, capture, and train little blocky versions of Pokemon, 136 of them to be specific. They even add in an entirely unique storyline which takes upwards of 80 hours to complete! Check it out below, on the Minecraft forums.


When will Nintendo's DMCA come? Call me when it does.



Chary said:


> *Grandia Developer Interviews Translated*
> A blog called "Shmuplations" has gone to the huge effort of translating a number of interviews from the Japan-only Sega Saturn Magazine, back from 1998. The interviews pertain to the Grandia series, an RPG from the late 1990s, which had talent like Noriyuki Iwadare (of Ace Attorney fame), and the series creators, Hidenobu Takahashi and Takeshi Miyaji. The interviews feature them talking to magazine writer about the game's world, music, and characters. The blog also did a full translation of a pre-development interview with the same people in 1997, here.


Ooh, this piques my curiosity. Grandia was, like, one of my first RPG ever. This'll be an interesting read.


----------



## Deleted member 412900 (Feb 22, 2017)

.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 23, 2017)

I really hope something happens with Deep Down. If it plays similar to Dragon's Dogma, but with multiplayer, I would buy a PS4.


----------

